# Realtek 8168B eth0 lost [RESOLVED]

## marinheiro

I did an emerge world followed by emerge --depclean without looking properly and removed my current kernel source. On the next reboot, eth0 had vanished.

```
interface eth0 does not exist
```

So I thought well, I'll just move on to the next kernel. So now I have linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 installed, but still no eth0.

lspci:

```
08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)
```

My kernel .config networking section has:

```

CONFIG_BROADCOM_PHY=Y

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

CONFIG_E100=y

CONFIG_E1000=y

CONFIG_E1000E=y

CONFIG_R8169=Y

CONFIG_TR=y

CONFIG_WLAN=y

CONFIG_PRISM54=y

```

which is what worked before.

I'm still getting

```

ERROR: interface eth0 does not exist

Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

```

Any ideas?

GrahamLast edited by marinheiro on Thu Sep 08, 2011 8:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## grooveman

Might be a udev issue.

Do you have any ethernet devices?  eth1, eth2?  Maybe your eth0 got reassigned to eth1 or eth2...

Check your /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules file for a line like:

```
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="08:38:68:88:6b:30", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth1"
```

You can either edit that line so that the NAME="eth0" and the ATTR{address}== is set to the mac address for your ethernet device.

Or

Comment out the line completely, reboot, and let your system create a new one.  That has done it for me when my eth0 gets pushed to eth1 or eth2.

You should have one SUBSYSTEM entry for each ethernet device.

----------

## marinheiro

Thank you so much! udev it was. Don't know why, but at least it's fixed now.

Graham

----------

## grooveman

Glad to help.

----------

